# Anyone know much about Cleveland or Ohio Licensing?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Going to move sometime in the future, and Cleveland is a likely location to go to.

Problem is, unlike Colorado, Ohio doesn't seem to like to make things so clear about what exactly is needed to do work there. Except that a state license doesn't exist.

Does anyone know a website that says precisely which level of license is required for what? Or if a license from Cleveland actually works in the smaller cities that surround it? I guess most cities don't even have a master license, but I can't find a list for which ones.

Right now I'm not even sure if you can do drain cleaning there in cities you aren't licensed in.

For that matter...I'm not even sure how many years of experience you have to prove. Although apparently you only need W2's in order to provide proof.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why do you move so much?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Ask for carol Ross 1 (614) 644-3493. She is the State ohio director. You need a state license but Cleveland does have its own. Good luck with both but I know cleveland code is different than state.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know about drain cleaning but you can't pull plumbing permits unless you have state license. 5yrs of documented experience in the trade will allow you to sit for the test.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

No license for drain cleaning, state liscence, for inside plumbing, most cities sewer builders liscence which vary city to city. We are hiring so look us up if you make it into town


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

State license for inside plumbing? Is that for both residential and commercial?

According to the website below the only state license is commercial...

http://www.eplumbingcourses.com/plumbing-license/ohio-plumbing-license/


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Pretty sure I couldn't qualify for a state license, looking at the ohio.gov website.

Apparently you need to show a permit for jobs you worked on...

Other than digs, I don't think any company I ever worked for pulled a permit for plumbing repair jobs.

Also Bulldozer - this wouldn't be until next year around march or so when I'll be moving.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Trying to understand this website here - 

http://www.city.cleveland.oh.us/Cit...es/BuildingHousing/PermitGuide/Plumbing-Sewer

As far as I can tell...you even need a permit for fixtures, and "power assisted sewer cleaning".

Isn't power-assisted sewer cleaning basically drain cleaning?


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Tounces said:


> Pretty sure I couldn't qualify for a state license, looking at the ohio.gov website.
> 
> Apparently you need to show a permit for jobs you worked on...
> 
> ...



You don't have to show permits. You just need to show that you've worked for a licensed company for 5 years. W2's are acceptable. Also, just a tip, ohio.gov has the actual requirements, any other website is just trying to sell you something.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

themavinator said:


> You don't have to show permits. You just need to show that you've worked for a licensed company for 5 years. W2's are acceptable. Also, just a tip, ohio.gov has the actual requirements, any other website is just trying to sell you something.


This is from ohio.gov....

"The Ohio Construction Industry Licensing Board (OCILB) issues State Licenses to Commercial Contractors for the following trades:"

Commercial Contractors....but it mentions nothing of Residential.

http://com.ohio.gov/dico/ocilb/LicenseQualificationProcess.aspx


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Cleveland is a world of its own. Yes you can pull permits for all of those things but enforcement is almost non existent. Im not saying duck the rules but there system is ancient
They still use type writers for permits. As far as all of the suburbs there booming and thriving. Cost of living is really low and the trades are thriving. Cleveland is primarily a union town but the suburbs are mixed.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Tounces said:


> This is from ohio.gov....
> 
> "The Ohio Construction Industry Licensing Board (OCILB) issues State Licenses to Commercial Contractors for the following trades:"
> 
> ...


Your absolutely right. But at least here in Columbus you have to have that license to pull any plumbing permit, residential or commercial. I can't speak for Cleveland though.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

There are now talks of a residential license but I have heard about this for the last 2 years and when I call carol I get crickets.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Columbus can be a tough town to work in. We do quite a bit of sewer work there. They have one of the toughest code enforcements i have seen in all Ohio.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not really interested in going to Columbus at all, honestly. Just Cleveland, and the cities around Cleveland. Actually more the cities around it....Cleveland itself doesn't interest me so much as the Suburbs. Downtown is frankly too crime-ridden for me.

Of course - I'm not going to be digging new sewers, anyway. 

And I guess there's no way to no what requires a permit there yet without checking each individual city.


----------

